# Masterbuilt 30 Digital smoker not turning on



## grover52 (Jul 19, 2014)

I recently got this smoker from a guy who was getting a new bigger one. He used it once and it worked fine. He had it plugged in when I went to see it. It powered up fine when I was here. We have it set up outside and it won't turn on. I checked the outlet and it is working. I even checked to see if the controller plug had come undone but that is secure. I read about cold affecting the units but it's summer and 75 degrees out. Anyone have any ideas? Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## old sarge (Jul 19, 2014)

Don't know if you got the manual or not.  Here is a site with all manuals on line. Maybe you can find your model here and get some help. 

http://outdoorcooking.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/masterbuilt/masterbuilt_smoker_product_list.html


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 19, 2014)

It won't turn on, at all? Or it won't heat? The cooking timer must be set for it to begin heating...JJ


----------



## grover52 (Jul 20, 2014)

It won't turn on at all. The power light indicator isn't lighting up. I do have the manual and have tried their troubleshooting tips as well. I guess I'll have to wait until I can contact Masterbuilt on Monday. Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## old sarge (Jul 20, 2014)

If you are plugged into a GFCI, make sure it is not tripped.  I know you said the outlet is good, but it never hurts to double check.  Also, if you are running an extension cord, try plugging the unit into the outlet direct.


----------



## grover52 (Jul 20, 2014)

This particular outlet is not a GFCI outlet. Anyway...tonight I pushed at the electrical cord (where it enters the unit) and it went in a couple of inches. I plugged it in again and lo and behold the power is working now. I can't see into the unit to see how this helped but it did, so now we are back in business. Thank you everyone who offered suggestions. This is a very helpful forum.


----------



## geerock (Jul 20, 2014)

I strongly suggest you take a closer look into the back of that unit.


----------



## old sarge (Jul 20, 2014)

I agree. You may have a loose connection.


----------



## grover52 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks! I will do that.


----------



## Gaylord (Nov 14, 2021)

Have a brand new masterbuilt 30 . Bought it in Oct on the 7 delivered on the 14 . Have gotten to use it once with no problem.  Then got code it was stuck on 300 . Masterbuilt send new digital control on January 26 . Ridiculous can't even use it . Watch video and clean digital board . Got to use it again . Went to use it now and will not turn  on . Anyone have any ideas . Checked all connections already made sure they were connected


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 14, 2021)

Is it plugged into a GFCI circuit ? 
Newer home outdoor plug it should be . Make sure you have power to the recepticle for starters.


----------



## Gaylord (Nov 14, 2021)

Yes still don't work . Bought it from Amazon  . Called them there sending me a new one


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 14, 2021)

Ok good . Seems like the newer ones are more prone to this type of thing . I bought my 26 inch weber through Amazon.  Came damaged . They came and got it and brought a new one . No problems.  Post up something when you get it .


----------



## tallbm (Nov 14, 2021)

Gaylord said:


> Yes still don't work . Bought it from Amazon  . Called them there sending me a new one



Hi there and welcome!

Sorry to hear about this don't throw out the one that isn't working. You can do a simple rewire and use what is known as a PID controller and make it 50 times better than anything Masterbuilt makes brand new :)

A PID controller will run you about $150 bucks but it's like upgrading from a golf cart to a Ferrari :)


----------

